# Weapon light.



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks, I'm looking for a decent weapon light, decent. Not great. Great is expensive. I would like one that I could use on a handgun or a long gun. Thoughts?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Here is where I got my light from .
OpticsPlanet.com | Hunting, Shooting & Tactical Gear


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Surefire makes good products. In addition to optics planet try midway and brownells. Wilson combat may have something.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Another vote for Surefire.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 29729


We've got a couple of Insight Technologies M3 Tactical Illumination lights. Flip a switch with your finger to light, toggle for different lights.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Streamlight gets my vote. Use the green TLR game spotter on my rifles and the TLR-1 HL white lights on hand guns.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I have an Inforce on my carbine and a Streamlight on my handgun - both are high quality and the ergos on the Inforce are fantastic. I really couldn't imagine one doing both jobs well.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have inforce on an Ar and a Streamlight on another rifle bit are nice. Older Inforces had an issue of cracking if you over tighten the battery cap but new ones have that fixed. On my pistol I have a TRL-2 and I like it. Not sure how well the rifle streamlights and inforces would work on a pistol, but some of the pistol lights might work well on a rifle.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'll look at Inforce and stream light, my issue with sure fire is just price. I know, I know if I'm trusting my life to it and all... Still. 
It's is asking a lot for one light to work on both long and short guns, but if I'm gonna drop coin on one, I wanna know it can still be used if I end up despising my new handgun.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I aint much of a fan of a light attached to a gun. A flashlight in the weak hand works good enough for country folks.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Well I typically do just use a flashlight, because I always have one with me anyway. But my reasons for looking into a dedicated weapon light are: it would allow me to better control my weapon by using both hands, and it would also mean I would have 4 sources of light on me all the time, (phone, flashlight, headlamp and weapon light), and that's a good thing.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Aim at the light.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only light I have emanating from my rifles is an IR laser.

Anything visible constitutes a beacon location to kill you at.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you are going to use a flashlight in your weak hand, make sure you practice that at the range.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I practice with the flashlight and my LCR, but I'm am concerned it will be harder to handle my newly acquired p226 with one hand. So I'm thinking about a light, I realize it COULD make me more of a target, but used properly I don't think it will be worse than a flashlight in hand.


----------

